
CDC says coronavirus survived in Princess Cruise ship cabins for up to 17 days - tartoran
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/23/cdc-coronavirus-survived-in-princess-cruise-cabins-up-to-17-days-after-passengers-left.html
======
aschla
From the report:

“SARS-CoV-2 RNA was identified on a variety of surfaces in cabins of both
symptomatic and asymptomatic infected passengers up to 17 days after cabins
were vacated on the Diamond Princess...”

Presence of RNA does not necessarily mean it’s a viable virus.

------
cmurf
Source:
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6912e3.htm?s_cid=mm...](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/69/wr/mm6912e3.htm?s_cid=mm6912e3_w)

 _SARS-CoV-2 RNA was identified on a variety of surfaces ..._

I guess we don't know from this data whether these are fragments or are intact
and communicable?

------
robocat
Would asymptomatic crew be a more likely vector between the voyages?

This is a respiratory disease: don’t ignore touch as a vector but surely the
vast majority of transmission is via the air?

------
Havoc
Damn. That will significantly lengthen any sort of quarantine I suspect.

~~~
tartoran
This is not conclusive yet but yes, this is going to take more than a few
weeks and will be quite a disaster in some areas...

